# Running integrated blog, forums and chat

## audiodef

On my Gentoo server, I want to run a combination of free, open source web server software such that I can have a blog, forums and chat, all integrated with each other so that forum members can be promoted to blog authors and all members can log into chat - without having to login separately on each sub-system. 

Does anyone have any advice on this?

----------

## audiodef

Thus far, it looks like I'd have to either write my own login portal and modify blog, forums and chat to use that, or use the forums as the registration center and modify blog and chat to use the forums user db. 

I've selected WordPress for the blog and Simple Machines for the forums.

----------

## cach0rr0

a good chunk of the more popular ones have "auth plugins" - not directly related to your deal, but I know I've looked into it for mediawiki and phpbb, and there appears to be a mediawiki plugin that lets you auth users against the phpbb database. 

...pain in the ass to secure, though. The first time your shit gets owned, you take a crash course in "security", end up at the point of "fuck it". No more SQL injection for me, no more php vulns, as I've moved everything to plain old html+css! 

One other thing to look at far as the common login goes - http://www.pubcookie.org/

something ive never used, but that looks like an interesting project.

----------

## audiodef

Pubcookie looks interesting, thanks.   :Smile: 

It just occurred to me that most people who visit the community I'm planning would login to the forums and rarely into the blog - the blog would be mostly read. If I can finagle chat integration with Simple Machines, that would probably take care of it for the most part, and then I could try doing something to get WP to auth from the SMF db to make it convenient for anyone who wants to subscribe to the blog, as well as for anyone I promote to blog author.

Looks like I'm far from the first to want to do this: http://www.simplemachines.org/community/index.php?topic=161671.0

So there's hope yet.

----------

## audiodef

Well, I got Ajax Chat integrated with SMF using a plugin, so all that remains is integrating WordPress logins and SMF logins. Maybe I'll luck out and find that someone's already done this with a plugin for either program.

----------

